# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  HMS Bagshot

## george_kerkyra

Υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το ναρκαλιευτικό HMS Bagshot που βυθίστηκε στην Κέρκυρα την 01-09-1951 μετά από πρόσκρουση σε νάρκη;

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Γιώργο, βρήκα το παρακάτω αρθράκι που αναφέρεται στη βύθιση. Το σκάφος φαίνεται οτι πουλήθηκε το 1947 σε Έλληνες διαλυτές αλλά το 1951 υπήρχε ακόμη αφού το ρυμουλκούσαν προς Τεργέστη. Υποθέτω οτι είχε μεταπωληθεί για σκραπ στην Ιταλία.
Πληροφορίες για το πλοίο υπάρχουν εδώ και εδώ μαζί με φωτογραφία του.

β-3.png

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ευχαριστώ. 
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ_ΚΥΡΙΑΚ&#919.jpgΒρήκα και την παρακάτω αναφορά στην τοπική εφημερίδα "Ελευθερία" στις 2 Σεπτέμβρη 1951

----------

